# Alternative drive to one with Windows NT



## DaemonsUnited (Nov 29, 2009)

I am planning on using FreeBSD 8.0 as an operating system on my computer, which has one NTFS drive running Windows XP (with NTLDR) and another spare NTFS drive running no OS (which I wish to use to store FreeBSD). I want to install FreeBSD with the BIOS as a sort of boot loader (it can be used to specify which drive, and thus OS, to boot from) but I don't know the Unix drive numbering and how to find it, how to leave the MBR on the NT drive untouched while writing a boot loader to the other drive, and I am worried about the security (I am worried about the authenticity of FreeBSD and if my computer will survive the installation process) of the computer.
Do you have any suggestions to help safely implement this setup?


----------



## zeiz (Nov 29, 2009)

If you have 2 physical HDD in you computer then go to BIOS setup (boot sequence section) and choose you second (empty) drive as secondary boot device (CD-ROM - 1st, XP -third). Boot from CD and just install FreeBSD on that empty drive. It will appear as ad0 in FreeBSD. If you are afraid of damaging XP installation somehow then you can even open your box and disconnect power from HDD with XP, then rerun bios setup to work with only 1 HDD. After FreeBSD install connect power to XP drive and rerun bios setup for 2 drives and set boot sequence to whatever you want. Every time you want to boot another HDD you should tap some buttons or enter bios setup and change boot sequence.
However why make things so complicated? You may want to install GAG boot manager and boot any HDD then. GAG will swap your HDDs to make Windows "think" that it's always on 1st HDD. In bios setup leave your FreeBSD HDD as 2nd boot (after CDROM) and XP drive as 3rd. FreeBSD will see the drives as ad0 (FreeBSD) and ad1 (XP). Install GAG and configure it to boot XP with disks swapping (you will be asked just answer "yes"). It's very easy.
Having your FreeBSD HDD as 2nd boot device and XP as third one you won't touch MBR on XP HDD. GAG will reside on MBR of FreeBSD HDD. Important: during FreeBSD install choose "No bootloader" option (#3) when asked. 
You can also install GAG on a floppy.


----------



## mickey (Nov 30, 2009)

XP as W2k comes with a bootloader installed by default, which may also be used to boot FreeBSD.

To make this work, one needs to:

Install FreeBSD - Probably the safest way would be to physically disconnect the XP drive, and only connect the drive that is supposed to receive FreeBSD - do NOT install the FreeBSD bootmanager - choose the 'install standard MBR' option. This way, it should later be possible, to either boot XP or FreeBSD, by setting the boot drive in the BIOS.
Copy the file /boot/boot1 from your FreeBSD root filesystem to your Windows C:\ drive - name it BOOT1.BSD for example.
Edit the file C:\BOOT.INI and add an entry to the _operating systems_ section, looking like: 
	
	



```
C:\BOOT1.BSD="FreeBSD"
```

NOTES:

To copy the file /boot/boot1 from the FreeBSD drive to the Windows drive, you will probably have to use a diskette, USB stick, or copy it via network from a second machine.
The file C:\BOOT.INI usually has the system, read only and possibly hidden attributes set, so it may not show up in windows explorer, until you use ATTRIB.EXE to reset those attributes.
I believe in Windows XP, there's also a builtin tool, to edit the boot menu, so it may not be necessary, to use a text editor and to change the file attributes.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 30, 2009)

DaemonsUnited said:
			
		

> I am planning on using FreeBSD 8.0 as an operating system on my computer, which has one NTFS drive running Windows XP (with NTLDR) and another spare NTFS drive running no OS (which I wish to use to store FreeBSD). I want to install FreeBSD with the BIOS as a sort of boot loader (it can be used to specify which drive, and thus OS, to boot from) but I don't know the Unix drive numbering and how to find it, how to leave the MBR on the NT drive untouched while writing a boot loader to the other drive, and I am worried about the security (I am worried about the authenticity of FreeBSD and if my computer will survive the installation process) of the computer.
> Do you have any suggestions to help safely implement this setup?



I use my BIOS as the bootloader, it allows me to change the primary drive to boot from on the fly. I assume this is what you are going to be doing.

I'd suggest if you are really unsure or nervous about installing FreeBSD and hoseing you XP drive, just remove the power from the XP drive. That way when you boot there is no way you can overwrite the bootloader on the XP drive.


----------



## DaemonsUnited (Nov 30, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I use my BIOS as the bootloader, it allows me to change the primary drive to boot from on the fly. I assume this is what you are going to be doing.
> 
> I'd suggest if you are really unsure or nervous about installing FreeBSD and hoseing you XP drive, just remove the power from the XP drive. That way when you boot there is no way you can overwrite the bootloader on the XP drive.



This is indeed what I intend to do (although my machine provides a function allowing me to choose which boot drive instead of assuming my boot layout) It is also assuring to know that there are multiple users of this method of booting.



			
				mickey said:
			
		

> XP as W2k comes with a bootloader installed by default, which may also be used to boot FreeBSD.
> 
> To make this work, one needs to:
> 
> ...


However, the Handbook's mention of "the system being rendered un-boot-able" is worrying and I wish to use a safe method which shall not damage my XP drive.


----------



## mickey (Dec 1, 2009)

DaemonsUnited said:
			
		

> However, the Handbook's mention of "the system being rendered un-boot-able" is worrying and I wish to use a safe method which shall not damage my XP drive.


That exactly is the advantage of using XPs bootloader - You do not have to modify the bootcode on your XP drive in any way. Additionally both harddrives are bootable via BIOS boot drive selection, and will also boot, when plugged into the system as the only harddrive.

All you do is use XPs bootloader, that is already there. The reason, why you probably haven't noticed it yet, is that is does not display a menu to choose from, if there is only one choice - boot XP


----------

